# Dog pee on couch pillows...



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oliver peed on the couch pillows while we were in Florida... :shocked: and they smell HORRID. I am wondering if anyone here knows if they can be cleaned/dry cleaned... :smheat: My hubby is LIVID.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Are they washable? I toss my throw pillows in the wash gets the smell of accidently pee right off.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I dunno if they are..the cover is NOT removable..so I'd hate to try to wash them in the washer if it's nto safe...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Spot clean with a good upholstery cleaner and then us Zero odor and spray until you can't smell any peepee odor. This stuff is amazing!! It does not have any smell and it says it is not toxic. It says on the bottle to test on fabric first. I had heard about this and ordered online at www.zeroodorstore.com. I love it because it works so well. I just noticed on the spray pump bottle that it says non-toxic and then it says Keep out of the reach of children. LOL! Hope this helps you!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I put mine in the washer once a month. they get a little clumpy but then I beat them up and they look somewhat normal :blush: maybe you can take it to the dry cleaners, they should know how to clean it. thank goodness sparkey doesn't know how to jump on the couch.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

vxvvcgchgfhghh said:


> Love is something we all need, RS Goldbut how do we know when we experience it? Love is best seen as devotion and action, not emotion. Love is not exclusively based on our feelings. Of course,Buy WOW Gold also involves our emotions, but emotions can not be our only standard of love.RuneScape Gold[/url True love is when you care enough about another person that you are willing to give up their lives for them. When this happens, [URL="http://www.storeingame.com/level/Aion-EU/"]Aion Power Levelingthen love truly is, "and as strong as death.How many of you mother, father, husband or wife, son or daughter or friend who would sacrifice his (her) own life? You are willing to selflessly give up their life to save your spouse and children really loved from death . Metin2 YangMany people in the emergency room with their loved ones and prayed, "God, please let me instead of them."Find true love and become a true lover. I wish you not only find a strong than death, and bring you the real happiness of love.


 
I see we have a newbie using the forum for advertising...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

triste said:


> Oliver peed on the couch pillows while we were in Florida... :shocked: and they smell HORRID. I am wondering if anyone here knows if they can be cleaned/dry cleaned... :smheat: My hubby is LIVID.


I would say Oliver was upset you left him. His way of expressing his displeasure was to pee on YOUR sofa. Sorry it happened, but kind of cute - classic passive aggressive behavior. 



michellerobison said:


> I see we have a newbie using the forum for advertising...


New member -spammer- now in the elite group "Banned" There were 3 similar postings yesterday I reported.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I have never had this happen in any of my fluffs - do some fluffs actually get mad and retaliate if you leave them alone?:huh:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I think that some of them do things on purpose. Like my daughter's cat. We are sure she pees once in a while inside on purpose. Why ? because she does it in front of your nose. Pissed on her couch again yesterday. Could have asked to go out. My daughter was right there. Now she is banished to the outside again.


----------

